# Mikah is now just over a year of age



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

My little Mikah felt like posing for the camera today so I got some nice photos.. For those who don't know: Yes, she is cross-eyed.  (in one eye)


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

She's gorgeous....lovely pics.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Mikah's so cute! I love her green eyes


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks! She is very full of herself and I'm sure that if she could understand your compliment she would just smirk and say, "I know! Aren't they great?"


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

she's gorgeous !!!!! and looks alot like my Ben !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Oh my she could be the twin of my Zelda (http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v206/liquoriceeyes/Zelda.jpg,
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v206/liquoriceeyes/zeld.jpg) and the same age too, just different country lol

Gorgeous


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my, absolutely fantastic photos. You HAVE to be a photographer! They are great and also Mikah is absolutely gorgeous, bless her you are a lucky owner to own such a beautiful cat :001_tt2:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

She's lovely, really good pics


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, thanks so much everyone! I'm not a photographer ... The room was just very well lit and Mikah wasn't moving around all that much


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Lovely pics and great quality too!

She is gorgeous, i have a real soft spot for black and white cats and i'd love to get one as our next cat but my partner is only interested in a bengal!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

At least you can get another cat! Mikah only likes dogs!!

I'd want a Bengal as well.. and a Sphynx.. Oh I have a huge list of breeds I want... But even if Mikah did like other cats, my boyfriend has a "3 cat limit"


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Lovely Pictures!! xx


----------

